# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Shelf in a shower - rules/best practice?

## sco

Hi all, 
SWMBO wants me to install a shelf in a new shower (as well as hang a caddy off the shower head). Are there any rules or tips on if/how this should be placed? 
My thinking is to place it on a side wall (left hand side when facing the shower head/taps) fairly high up (i.e. well above elbow height - say 1550 heigh). 
Will follow up with a picture  
Thanks 
sco

----------


## sco

I'm thinking about putting a shelf on the tile wall on the left (i.e. wall opposite the door). 
Cheers sco

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

Just curious: what materials do you plan to be using? 
As for height, well... tap height would mean any kids or shorties could comfortably reach the shelf too.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I like 1700 high, make the self out of a waterproof material (d ) and have a slope on it so water runs off it.

----------


## Sturdee

We installed a corner unit incorporating shelves, handles and footrest made by Englefield designed for installing in showers.  
Wasn't the cheapest option but it takes up no room and is very easy to clean. Got it from Reece.  
Peter.

----------


## sco

> Just curious: what materials do you plan to be using?

  Probably a glass shelf in keeping with the rest of the shower.   

> As for height, well... tap height would mean any kids or shorties could comfortably reach the shelf too.

  I have a pet hate and that is anything about elbow height in a shower (too many nights in hotels with tiny dingy showers with taps at elbow height) so I'm keen to avoid anything at tap height. Taps were positioned in the shower below my elbow height, but anything on the shelf would be at elbow height.

----------


## sco

> We installed a corner unit incorporating shelves, handles and footrest made by Englefield designed for installing in showers.  
> Wasn't the cheapest option but it takes up no room and is very easy to clean. Got it from Reece.  
> Peter.

  One of these?  http://www.englefield.co.nz/catalog/...?product=89823 
Interesting.  I'm keen to stick to chrome and glass however.  It's a bathroom in an old queenslander so trying to avoid plastic where I can.  Will post some pics soon, once it's had a bit more of a clean up.  Just got the shelf and a towel rail to sort out and it's done.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

> I have a pet hate and that is anything about elbow height in a shower (too many nights in hotels with tiny dingy showers with taps at elbow height) so I'm keen to avoid anything at tap height.

  I can empathise with that.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Sturdee

> One of these?  http://www.englefield.co.nz/catalog/...?product=89823 
> Interesting.  I'm keen to stick to chrome and glass however.  It's a bathroom in an old queenslander so trying to avoid plastic where I can.  Will post some pics soon, once it's had a bit more of a clean up.  Just got the shelf and a towel rail to sort out and it's done.

  
That's the one. I've got the taller one with a foot rest and I've added some hooks on the larger spaces between the shelves for shower brushes and wash cloths etc. It's white plastic and being in a corner in a white shower it is rather unobtrusive. 
The foot rest is what sold me on the idea, very handy to lift your feet up and still hold on the handle whilst washing your feet in the slippery shower. :Biggrin:    
Peter.

----------


## joe greiner

Amen to the foot rest, however/wherever you provide it. Very convenient. Best to have a slightly rough surface, and self-draining. 
Joe

----------


## TermiMonster

Hi sco,
I'm working on a place at the moment where what you describe is being installed.
I've taken some pics but they didn't turn out too well.
2 showers are shown,  In one the marble insert is in place, in the other the template for the insert.  (Obviously, tiles or whatever will replace marble in your case). (the marble on this job is worth more than my house) (mind you, I do have a cheap house :Wink 1: )
basically just frame up the box as per normal and line with cement sheet. 
Then seal with standard tanking compound such as acryoflex or other compound available at trade plumbing outlets such as reece or swan. That is the important part.  These compouds usually consist of a fibrous sheet as in fibreglassing, and a two part mix which is painted on.  It's a good idea to do your whole shower like that anyway, as most tiled showers leak over time unles properly tanked....speaking of tanked, pass me another beer....Sorry about the poor quality of photos, only had my phone and it takes very bad pics.
Cheers
TM

----------


## sco

Hi TermiMonster 
Thanks for the info and the piccies.  Make sure you post piccies of the finished job once it's done. 
In my case the shower is already in so no option to create a shelf before waterproofing.  I've had a look at a some bathroom magazines and I've seen some glass shelves that fit into a corner so it looks like I'll go down that path.  It seems most of the showers in the magazines placed a shelf above tap height.  I like the idea of a corner shelf as it's out of the main shower space so it won't feel like it's encroaching and if someone falls over I suspect there is less chance of hitting a corner shelf because it's smaller than a long shelf along a wall.  That said murphy's law prevails and it doesn't matter where it is or how big it is - you're bound to hit it. 
Enjoy your beer.  Have one for me while you're at it ;-) 
Cheers 
sco

----------


## Woodlee

> Hi all, 
> SWMBO wants me to install a shelf in a new shower (as well as hang a caddy off the shower head). Are there any rules or tips on if/how this should be placed? 
> My thinking is to place it on a side wall (left hand side when facing the shower head/taps) fairly high up (i.e. well above elbow height - say 1550 heigh). 
> Will follow up with a picture  
> Thanks 
> sco

  Had the same request from the MFWAF when I renovated our bathroom ,I bought our  tiles from Beaumonts in Darwin and they had ceramic shelves to go in the shower .
I installed it about 200mm down from the shower head .It takes about four bottles of shampoo .It is the same colour as the tiles and has a drain hole.
The soap holder I installed one tile back from the corner. The one we had before the renovation was centred  on the wall ,the kids used it as a grabhold and eventually broke it off the wall Our shower is over the bath 
I also bought a glass shelf to put at the opposite end of the bath ,but never put it in ,I got this one from Tradelink.

----------

